# NW Ontario Deer Hunt



## wpmisport

I hardly read a thread this long but Stubee this on is worth it. Maybe add a few pictures of the game you see if they are close enough for a pic. Have a good season.


----------



## Stubee

wpmisport said:


> I hardly read a thread this long but Stubee this on is worth it. Maybe add a few pictures of the game you see if they are close enough for a pic. Have a good season.


Thanks for the comment. I can pretty much guarantee I’ll not have my phone out if I sense there’s a deer anywhere around. I did pull it out to take those pics last year but did it very quickly then put it back in my pocket or just took a “view” shot upon leaving a sit. Not enough deer where I sit that I don’t get quite interested with the appearance of any deer and I mean interested in getting a shot at a buck that might suddenly appear. Even the sound of one has me pretty pumped up. If I see something different like a wolf or pine marten or whatever I might try to get a pic but I keep my phone tucked pretty well away.

I’ll post anything that seems noteworthy vs last year and will of course post pics of my gigantic whitetail once he’s down! I do appreciate the interest and am getting very antsy to be up there.


----------



## kingfisher 11

If the winter is fair I may organize a trip to NW Ontario with my boys next year.


----------



## codeman

Forest Meister said:


> Your daily log is great reading, I enjoy it immensely, but I'm rooting for it to end tomorrow morning!
> 
> Had about the same situation with "the buck of a lifetime" crashing in the brush several years back in the EUP. My heart was pounding and the two does in my food plot were staring at the sound that seemed to be getting closer. Eventually he stepped out. He had the largest body of any animal I had ever seen in the Michigan woods but the antlers were disappointing to say the least, but hey, yearling bull moose never have much for headgear. FM


Hi


P


----------



## MallardMaster

How did your 2019 Deer Hunt go?


----------



## Stubee

MallardMaster said:


> How did your 2019 Deer Hunt go?


I hunted only nine full days because the season opened late. Saw a smallish 8 point on my first AM sit on my north piece then zero deer for the next two days followed by another small buck up north the fourth day, then sporadic does and “unknowns” all over but never tagged a buck. I heard only a couple grunts, saw no chasing and new scrapes were appearing at the end. Weather was good enough: cold, snowed every day then got bitter cold toward the end. Deer sign shows the population is rebounding. Other people did take bucks up there of course. 

A couple things are likely gonna change for me up there. Neighbors around my north piece continue to bait heavily. They took five bucks this year within about a mile of me but nothing big, like 120” or a bit more for the biggest one I saw, some smaller. That means the big old bucks are not getting a chance to develop. I love that piece but may have to sell it and do something else as I don’t bait. I hoped when they started years back it’d still be OK, but they’ve since bought even more & closer property, one of them almost directly across the trail. In retrospect I think I probably woulda had better opportunities if I’d hunted there exclusively until they arrived then moved down by my cabin.

We’ve taken some good bucks at my neighbor’s property near my cabin like at “The Honey Hole”. Hay production was terrible this year so he was running cattle all over it when I arrived. I found a decent spot with high deer sightings the first sit. A day later cattle broke through the old fence and wandered all over the clear cut I was looking down into so out that option went. There was unfortunately not much I could do there this season. 

So it was actually a pretty tough hunt for up there. I do have a big buck using the swamp behind my cabin and was hoping to waylay him but it just didn’t happen. My last night there a big doe walked out about 40 yards away and crossed and I was sure he’d follow but no dice. There’s basically nobody hunting within a mile+ of there so with any luck I’ll get him next year. Or the next!


----------

